# Cat whiskers for crafts



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I'm making a Christmas mouse out of felt and was trying to think of what to use as whiskers when I remembered that I saved Razzle's whiskers which are white. Perfect.

Someone on EBay is selling white ones and black whiskers that fell off her cats. Very inventive.

What a great way to memorialize my heart kitty by using his whiskers. See, I knew I was saving them for something.



Kathy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats would be mortified to have their whiskers on a mouse. :shock:

Someone selling their cat's whiskers is kind of disgusting to me. Although someone actually *buying *them? ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, not my cup of tea. It all seems a bit morbid and creepy to me.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I think it's a GREAT idea! Re-use, repurpose and recycle! Ha!! Kinda funny to have cat whiskers on a mouse!

Monofilament thread would work too, or fishing line.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Well at least if a cat chews them off of whatever they are attached too. You won't have to worry LOL


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well I've never once seen a whisker that has 'fallen off' my cat, so I would be very suspect of someone who has enough of them that 'fell off' to sell them on ebay. :shock:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Heather that was my first thought. I've found them here or there and that's with 3 of them. I'm pretty darn diligent about cleaning so if I'm not finding but a few every so often I don't know how someone is getting enough to sell.

I'm picturing some horrible person with a pair of pliers and a freaked out cat.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Heather and MowMow, I used to find them all the time until Sam, Missy and Zipper passed. Perhaps some cats (or maybe it's just the elderly cats) shed them more often than younger cats. I hardly see them any more since those 3 passed. Right now my oldest is only 10+.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Jack is 19 and replaces whiskers so much more often then when he was younger. There is also a chance the person a foster room with 15+ kittens revolving in and out LOL


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I was talking to my friend, Sandy, and she thought it was a great idea. I used to find Razzle's whiskers a lot because they are white and easy to find. I have one black whisker of Geet's, Hard to find black ones. Sandy has horses and she suggest horses whiskers or their mane. Horse owners remove horse mane strands all the time for trimming. I've done it in the past with horses. Some also shave the muzzle whiskers for horse shows. A horse owner recently trimmed the mane where the bridle goes so I saved it to use for something. Maybe for a mouse

I suppose Razzle would be mortified knowing his whiskers are going on a mouse, but maybe he'd say (if he was alive) after you are done with it I want to eat it. I suppose I could make a felt cat and put his whiskers on it instead of a mouse.

I don't think it disgusting selling whiskers. She didn't pull them off. They fell off. Another friend who has 4 cats saves their whiskers.

I have been saving Geet's fur when I brush him and I might felt something, ? a cat, out of it. I found a book that shows you how to felt with cat fur. Or I could make a mouse or rat with it. He loved killing rats when we lived at the horse barn.

Kathy


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

BotanyBlack said:


> Jack is 19 and replaces whiskers so much more often then when he was younger. There is also a chance *the person a foster room with 15+ kittens revolving in and out LOL*


No, I used to find them before I started fostering. I've yet to find whiskers in the Happy Room, although I did have a litter of kittens that lost their whiskers to play (??). At first I thought they had been abused but then they started losing them on my watch so I KNEW it was not abuse but must be play. I never found them in the room though. My foster kittens don't mix with the rest of the house (for the most part and except on rare occasion). I tend to think it's a senior thing but I dunno.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This still makes me wonder...
HOW do you get enough cat whiskers to sell...
I don't like some of the "ideas" of HOW someone might go about doing that...Creepy...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm firmly in the ewwwww camp when it comes to buying cat whiskers. I can't believe that eBay even allows it. Sounds like it could be considered a biohazard to me. 

I also think it's pretty oogy to give a cat a toy to play with that has whiskers from it's dead housemate. The scent would certainly be enough to cause a lot of confusion. 

I can't remember the last time I found a whisker. It seems like years, maybe from Maggie. These two don't seem to shed them.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I'm not making the mouse for my cat to play with. It's a Christmas decoration. It took many, many years to save enough whiskers. I just found them then put them in an envelope. I had saved them to remember Razzle.

Let me say again, no animals were harmed. They just fell off. White whiskers are easy to find on the floor unless you have a white rug. Razzle was 17 1/2 years old when he died and had kidney disease. Maybe certain diseases and age cause them to fall off more. I don't know but every time a saw a whisker on the floor I saved them. I only have 1 black whisker from Geet's. Too hard to see.

I guess I should post a picture when the mouse is finished. It's a primitive mouse. It's about 8 or 9 inches tall . The female has a shirt and scarf and the male has no clothes. Old rusty nails are used for the paws so obviously it's not used as a cat toy.

Kathy


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't think anyone is questioning how you got _your_ whiskers Kathy, but what we _are _questioning is how in the world would anyone get enough cat whiskers the natural way to sell them on ebay. Are we to believe this person has been collecting their cats' random whiskers for 20-ish years and is having a one-time fire sale on cat whiskers? This is what is strange.

Make your crafts and have fun with them, but please beware of buying cat whiskers anywhere, when you don't know how they were procured.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Decided that instead of making the mouse with Razzle's whiskers I'm going to make a primitive cat from felt. Anyone have any primitive cat patterns? I'll post a picture when it's done.

Kathy


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

*Primitive Craft Patterns & E-Patterns*

maybe this might be helpful? Would love to see a picture once you're done!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

The guy selling them on eBay is Fraido's father. Or brother.

Kathy if making a felt mouse with your cat's whiskers makes you happy or helps take away the pain, do it. It's your cat and you are not hurting anybody. Nobody can tell you how to mourn your own cat. I hope he's watching over your shoulder, purring softly in your ear :kittyball


----------

